# Coon dogs



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 3, 2017)

Where is the best place to find pups at? Iv been looking for everywhere I can think and can't seem to find any good young dogs or pups. Iv looked on Craigslist, gon classifieds and asked around home. Any advice would be nice. Thank you


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 3, 2017)

Ukc classifieds, check Facebook for coon hunting clubs near you. That way you can hunt with the Dam & Sire, which is the best way to pick a pup.  Also speeddog.net


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2017)

coon hound bloodlines


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 4, 2017)

If you are lookin for a coon dog witch is a walker look up chuck Clayte on Facebook, if your lookin for a trash runner anything other than a walker they are everywhere


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2017)

Timbo85 said:


> If you are lookin for a coon dog witch is a walker look up chuck Clayte on Facebook, if your lookin for a trash runner anything other than a walker they are everywhere



That's there's funny,
Want sound ?  Buy a hound
Wanna see the fur ? Buy a cur

My buddy has a Stephens cur that is wide open on the track and has blistered a many of them " Marathon running  " slick treeing walker.  Op might wanna look up Mr Bill Laster. He is in Georia and sales started dogs for a living. He has a great reputation and will take you to the woods and let be curs do the talking.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Sep 4, 2017)

I know some guys that has some dogs with pups right now,English dogs,the site is a coondog,pm me and I can give you his contact info,I have a female fixing to drop but you prob don't want a pup,she's a walker,lol.


----------



## catchdogs (Sep 5, 2017)

Look up rocky tanner had some awesome coon dogs always has.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 5, 2017)

I would definitely hunt with with one of or both parents.


----------

